# Tackle/Techniques for Mackeral and other pelagic fish????



## Jesse_Ape (Oct 17, 2006)

G'day,

I am a spearfisherman.... I catch plenty of fish and can catch mackeral using straight hooks (spear) but the whole fishing successfully with a line is somewhat foreign. I fished as a kid rather sucessfully targeting reefies and estury fish out of boats but i never targeted Mac's or pelagic fish. I don't want to target reefies because I don't want to be sitting in the one spot.. I just want to go for a paddle with a good chance of catching Mac...

I want to start targeting mackeral on a rod and reel because
a) I might get something when I paddle 2K out to spearfishing
b) i might get something when I paddle 2k back from spearfishing
c) if the vis is poor (often the case at the sunny coast) I still want to catch fish when i take the kayak out for exercise. Cause if you can't see them you can't shoot them.

I want to use an alvey reel for ease of maintainence. I am an engineer so simple is best. (i may get two rods/reels but one is a start)

So here are my questions.....

What alvey reel should I get? Do some alvey's come with ratchet's cause that would be nice? 
What rod should i get?
What line should I get (none of this light weight stuff.. I want to catch the fish not a challendgeing fight)
If useing lures what should I use?
If usesing bait what setup should I use?
What speed should I troll at?
Do i need a little gaff..... When I spearfish I just brain and bleed them....

I am hopefully going to aquire a SA fishing ski on the weekend so this will be my platform to fish off.

Any posts by billy bob would be greatly appreciated.. If you don't want to post your techniques on the net please PM me.

Cheers

Jesse


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Jesse_Ape said:


> ....
> 
> What alvey reel should I get? Do some alvey's come with ratchet's cause that would be nice?


Jesse all Alveys have a ratchet for noise, think its a drag model you need which is set like any other reel and good for trolling along

Have a look here 600 and 650 sizes are for you I think off a yak

http://www.ausfish.com.au/alvey/1.shtml


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

if you are on the sunshine coast, why not take a trip into Noosa and see BillyBob yourself?

I'm sure he'll point you in the right direction and the guys at Fishing Noosa will no doubt look after you on anything you wish to buy.

From all reports Bill is a gentleman and is more than willing to share his vast knowldege with other yak fishos


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

G'day Jesse.

I reply to your questions.....

What alvey reel should I get? Do some alvey's come with ratchet's cause that would be nice? ....... I went through this exercise with the Alvey rep a few years ago and we settled on the 655BC Deep Sea Reel. It has a ratchet (they call it a 'fish alert'), an adjustable drag and a drag on/off lever. I have one of these reels and have used it in the past when the conditions have warranted. I found no fault with it but I still prefer my Baitrunners and other threadlines.

What rod should i get? ..... I'm a big fan of the Wilson Live Fibres. 7', 6kg to 8kg is more than enough. Cheaper (and still good) options are the Penn Power Sticks, Silstar Crystal Tips and Ugly Stiks. 7', 6kg to 10 kg is more than enough.

What line should I get (none of this light weight stuff.. I want to catch the fish not a challendgeing fight)....... 30lb Platinum mono is ample for that rig. It's strong enough to 'hand' so you don't ned a leader.

If useing lures what should I use?......... Gold Bombers, Reidy's B52's, Rapala X-Wraps, Storm deep divers.

If usesing bait what setup should I use?...... I don't bottom bash so when using baits I troll them whole on a Squid skirted troll rig. The Davo's Spaniard Special works well for me. Baits: Garfish, pilchards, slimy mackerel, pike, bonito, small mack tuna.

What speed should I troll at?....... 2 to 3 knots? Slightly slower than a brisk paddle speed. I mix it up a bit. Spaniards like it slow. Tuna/spotties don't seem to care as long as it's reasonably (surface to 3 metres down) shallow.

Do i need a little gaff..... When I spearfish I just brain and bleed them....... I use a modified gaff which I call a 'fish lifter'. It's got a longer return than normal and is rounded off so's not the cut or hurt the fish.


----------



## SeanAtCrescent (Apr 13, 2007)

Billybob, as another aspiring Spaniard-from-a-kayak catcher much appreciate all that invaluable info - goldmine of it. cheers


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

You're welcome Sean.

I appreciate your courteous response.

Good luck.


----------



## Jesse_Ape (Oct 17, 2006)

Sorry BillyBob for not mentioning it earlier, I appreciate the info too.... Now all I need is the coin to buy the reel etc.,


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

He is a wealth of knowledge and I too have learnt so much from him!!!

The Alvey 525c52 is the one I use. It is a drag model and fantastic for trolling. I would recommend it to anyone wanting an Alvey for trolling.

Good luck!


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

I agree, you are a walking library when it comes to yak fishing. A few q from my side if you don't mind. 
How much line (10kg?) does that alvey take
Are those lures you are talking about for up there also good for down on the NSW south coast
Any posibility on exact size and colours of those lures mate


----------



## noosatocoffs (Apr 5, 2007)

those lures should be fine anywhere..the gold bomber i use hasnt missed a pelagic fish yet..


----------

